# New little guy



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my new CT baby. I'm still open to name suggestions if anyone has any.





































With the flash he looks more red, black, and green but the green is actually blue in normal light. He is currently checking out his QT bowl. His tank should be ready in a few days so I'll be putting him in there either Wednesday or wait the full week and add him next saturday. I'll post some pics of his tank after I fix it up a little.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good looking boy!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks .. I'm still waiting to get him to flare and get a real picture.. he's still in his shy phase.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, pretty fish! 

I dunno about names... Tritan? Leviathan? Levi? D:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like Leviathan.. I'm going to write that down.

I've actually settled on a name (I couldn't wait LOL).. He is "Demetri Faust".. Demetri or metri for short. Faust means fortunate one and he really is.. especially considering I was not going to buy another pet store betta.. he is lucky I felt so sorry for him and he is so gorgeous... I couldn't resist.

I really like the names everyone came up with on this and my other thread.. I'll definitely be using them in the future.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks DQ  The pictures don't really do him justice... I'll get some better ones once he settles in.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's super pretty! I like the name you picked out for him, it fits :]
Random question: Who is the fish in your avatar?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh.. I guess I never talked about him. His name was Edward Cullen (I had just been introduced to the movies/books when I got him). Unfortunately he died two weeks after I bought him. I suspect that the plant in the background is what killed him.. it wasn't an aquatic plant and it started to rot. This all happened before I got into bettas and learned the proper way to care for them.

I really loved that little fish and I was really sorry to lose him so early. He was so gorgeous and had such a sweet personality


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Love his fins! I had a betta named Dmitri.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ohhh... See I have been wondering about that for almost the whole time I've been on the forum and started recognizing names. I knew he didn't match up to any of the mini pics in your signature, so it was a bit confusing!
I'm sorry to hear that you lost him, he was super cute. (btw, I'm a closet Twilight fan, and I have a webkinz named Edward...hehe I've had him since 2006. I'm just too scared to say I like Twilight because of all the crazy fan girls out there)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. I'm not too crazy.. I do have all the books and the movie (and pre-ordered New Moon) but I never go to the midnight showings or send love letter's to Robert Pattinson (he'll find me when the time is right LOL ) I do have a few twilight posters but that bc I think Rob Pattinson is HOT.. ever since Harry Potter 4 I've loved him.

Yeah Eddie was very pretty. His body looked almost purple but with flash it was bright green... Here's a few other pictures of him..


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are just a few more of Demetri. I got him in his tank today. Its already cycled and I was able to get a nice desk lamp that came with a CFL for $7 at walmart today! I feel bad because moving him to his tank out of QT gave him some really bad stress stripes. I'm just going to leave his light off and let him settle down for the next few days. Poor little guy.

Flaring (sorry its so blurry my camera sucks)

















His tank. 4 gallon hex ($8 from thrift). Topfin 25w heater, topfin 10 filter (buffered using sponge). The light is pretty bright so I'm going to eventually get some java moss to float so he can have some shade and after that get some java fern and petite anubias.


















(I've since taken out the floating glass fish LOL)


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That tank is super cute! Demetri is very pretty, I love his colors.

Eddie was a cutie, I'm sorry he died. Haha I don't think Rob is super hot, but he's not ugly either... I have all the books, and have read them several times, and have gone to the movies, but nothing too crazy. 
I love, love LOVE Harry Potter!!!!!! Now for that, I am a crazy fan girl!!!! I've loved Harry Potter since I was in the 3rd grade


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'm wondering how much Demetri is going to color up.. if at all. If I ever see another fish like Eddie I'm going to scoop him up.. he was by far my favorite colored fish.

I am an HP ADDICT LOL.. I'm in the process of buying all the DVDs in the "Ultimate Edition".. I own all the books and need to replace a few because they're so worn out LOL. I think I was in 4th grade.. maybe 5th when I started reading HP. I'm such a nerd but I'm really excited for the HP theme park to come out at disney world.. one day I'm gonna go.

I don't know many people besides me that do think Rob is a hottie.. I just love his weird hair LOL.. his eyes are really pretty too. I also think Dan Radcliffe is cute too so maybe its a brunette blue eyed British thing haha.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice tank setup. And your Demetri is beautiful.

Congrats.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Romad


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

When I was younger, I swore Daniel Radcliffe was my husband and he just didn't know it. All my books are falling apart, hehe... But I can't bear to ruin my over $100 boxed set of HP books so I just keep reading my old ones. I <3 HP. Sorry I know this is total thread-jacking, but you got me started on Harry Potter. Hehe


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL I don't mind. I used to be in love with Dan Radcliffe to but no that I know he is almost as short as I am I've moved on to Rob Pattinson


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I was turned off after I found out about the whole horse photoshoot thing. I have now moved on to Sirius... puahaha...I have weird tastes in men.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

pretty fish & i like the name  I have a chihuahua ,i sometimes call her Demetri Demetrius, and Demi  her real name is Mia


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

soo cute


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. Now if I can just get him to settle down and get rid of his stress stripes everything will be perfect.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I think you should name him element cause he is red like fire and green like earth. Sorry if it is a little weird I name my fish unique names..... Demyx and Techno lolz but thats my name suggestion


----------

